# Argentina Passion!!! [photos]



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello everybody,

Here I will post photos only of the area where I'm usually ride

Las Tapias, San Juan, ARG


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Villa de Merlo, San Luis, ARG


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, those first set of pictures look like the moon.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

ThreeD said:


> Wow, those first set of pictures look like the moon.


hahaha

more pictures, the man on the moon...me :lol:


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

I grew up in Buenos Aires, but haven't been back in 30 plus years, I'm sure a lot has changed. As a kid we used to go to Bariloche to get away from the city... as I recall it would be an excellent launching off point for some mountain biking adventures


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Nice! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

looks like a place with a lot of big jump opportunities.


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

Is that treeless landscape natural? Or was it some kind of strip mining remnants? Looks like a nice place to pack some big jumps or rollers. What kind of soil is that?


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lucas, looks great. Although we won't have our bikes, my wife and I will be visiting Argentina in March. We'll spend some time in BA and have a few days in Mendoza to enjoy the outdoors there. Any recommendations on bike rentals and trails in the Mendoza area?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I was in Argentina in November/December '09 and had the chance to ride in Bariloche with a rented bike & guide. I had the same Schwinn you got there but with a Manitou fork and it was an awesome ride!! Since then I think of getting a "Sol de mayo" tattoo on my calf!


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks to everybody for so many replies! 

now one at the time



moonraker said:


> Is that treeless landscape natural? Or was it some kind of strip mining remnants? Looks like a nice place to pack some big jumps or rollers. What kind of soil is that?


That landscape is natural. I'll try to translate from a website, I hope you understand

_The estimated area approximately is 5,500 hectares.

The current landscape of the area is the product of a succession of several environmental factors. The climate and soft rock material have helped modeling gully slopes, forming the typical landscape of "Huayquerías" in the English language called "badlands", referring to the poor and saline soils that determine sparse vegetation .
The landscape of "Huayquerías" helps us not only to capture the intense activity of nature, but also to establish a closer and responsible relationship with our environment.

It represented a period of time ranging from 11 to 3.5 million years, called the Neogene Period (Upper Tertiary).
The *Loma de las Tapias* eloquently shows the evolution experienced by environments and living organisms over time. Also how geological phenomena affect the development of life.
_

Loma de Las Tapias, San Juan, ARG



Glenn D. said:


> Lucas, looks great. Although we won't have our bikes, my wife and I will be visiting Argentina in March. We'll spend some time in BA and have a few days in Mendoza to enjoy the outdoors there. Any recommendations on bike rentals and trails in the Mendoza area?


Las Leñas it's awesome in summer (also a great place to ski lovers in winter take a look at this link, it's from last year but... https://www.laslenas.com/verano-10/adventure-week-mountain-bike.php) but it's about 500km (310 milles) away from Mendoza (you are nearer to me, San Juan 170km or San Luis 270km)
I'll look for some more information and let you know (send me a PM so I remember)



PissedOffCil said:


> I was in Argentina in November/December '09 and had the chance to ride in Bariloche with a rented bike & guide. I had the same Schwinn you got there but with a Manitou fork and it was an awesome ride!! Since then I think of getting a "Sol de mayo" tattoo on my calf!


Great photo!!!!! 1998 was the last time I went to Bariloche, I hope I'll go there again sooner than later.
I love my Schwinn, but the only thing that remains like when I bought is the frame...


----------



## tgrider (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice photos and ride. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Who else came in here hoping to see some ladies?


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

The best thing about BA is Blacks.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola che, yo estuve por 2007 en capital federal y de ahi a san martin de los andes y bariloche, le di algo a la bici por ahi espectaculares lugares se deberia hacer mas promocion para la bici por ahi lo tiene todo, saludos de mexico.


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello, my name is Eduardo Petry, a friend of Lucas, I live in San Juan, 1200 km from Buenos Aires, is a desert province by 95%. I have photos of almost all the places I enjoyed. These photos are a small selection of places he walked, almost everyone in my province and a visit to Cordoba.


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

These are photos of Cordoba, 400 km from San Juan, the only way out I made out of my province.


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

On this trip, the idea was to visit the High Peaks area, where several villages in the Cordoba Sierras. On receiving the wrong directions, an output of no more than 50 miles, ended up being double, so we ended up going at night, dead of cold and hungry as a bear. A roast it removes a little later.


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

The output was extended for several kilometers between rooms, until we hit the road and return to La Falda, the town next to where we rented a house.
The third picture is the most typical food in Argentina. Any calorie has been able to lower the output is quickly retrieved!


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

Friday and saturday!


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Watching these pictures gives me chills. God I loved that country. Had it not been that I met the most wonderful woman here, I would have moved to Argentina without hesitation! I truly fell in love with your country, I miss it as if it was my home!


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

*PissedOffCil* :thumbsup: GREAT photos!!! thanks for sharing (keep them coming)

You are welcome any time if you want to explore some other places here . Argentina is very big (not as big as USA, but the 8º bigger country in the world, so there are many places to see )

the Rally Dakar is currently in San Juan... sometimes we ride in places like the ones in this video


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

You can find many pictures on the blog I wrote during my trip :

https://viajedeextremos.wordpress.com/

Blog is in french. Be aware that if you read it, I was f*ed up.big time at the start of the trip. Argentina healed me.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

How odd is that... I was just trying to read your blog!!!! (It's very hard for me, my french sucks!)

Did you complete the route?


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

I call BS thats west Texas ....

:thumbsup: awesome pics doode!


----------



## trauma_alert (May 4, 2008)

Incredible, looks like excellent riding. I can't imagine the climbing, being from Florida and all...


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

LucasARG said:


> How odd is that... I was just trying to read your blog!!!! (It's very hard for me, my french sucks!)
> 
> Did you complete the route?


Roughly yes but I shortened my trip by half (1 month instead of 2) because I missed my family and couldn't imagine not being with them for Christmas.

So basically I had to change the modes of transport a bit but I went from BA to Ushuaia by bus, stopping here and there for a couple fo days. Then I used a plane from Ushuaia to El Calafate and then up to Bariloche, stopping in El Chalten along the way. Afte Bariloche I headed back to BA and then home.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

LucasARG said:


> the Rally Dakar is currently in San Juan... sometimes we ride in places like the ones in this video


I have been watching the Dakar running through Argentina through last week and I have to say you have a very beautiful country. Some of the scenery I have seen in the Dakar and in your photos makes me see your country in a totally different light. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

More photos. These photos are of a journey from the capital to an abandoned mine.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Great Pix!!


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

Photos of Saturday. We could not do more than 20 km. The heat was over 40 °.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

some photos of a short ride with my retro-bike, '97 Sunn Xircuit


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Awesome photos! I'd sure like to do some riding into those remote rivers to do some fly-fishing!


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Some pictures of last weekend...

Ullum, San Juan


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Zonda, San Juan

















































































Raisin and dry tomatoes

























Cheers


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, the temptation to eat some of those tomatoes would be almost overwhelming.

Great pictures of a really awesome looking location.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

more photos (crappy celular pics) this place is called "Cruz de Piedra" in San Luis, Argentina


















































I hope you like them.

Cheers


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Muy bien Lucas, muy bien!!!


----------



## RiftZone (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the passion, you have a beautiful Country. Keep posting pictures of your ride.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

*gracias*

Great photos. Keep them coming!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

moonraker said:


> What kind of soil is that?


the dirt kind.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

More photos from San Luis. I was riding my _'97 Sunn Xircuit_


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

pictures near Estancia Grande, in San Luis


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

last weekend, near the _Quebrada de Zonda_, in _San Juan_









in the back you can see the race track _"Autódromo El Zonda Eduardo Copello"_








































































the next 2 pics were taken from a different angle, without moving the bike








































at last some shadow!!!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I <3 this thread.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Some pictures of a circuit near a quarry, in *La Laja, San Juan*
I wasn't riding my bike, a friend of mine lent me a _Rocky Mountain Slayer_
















































troubles with the seatpost
















































a flat tire  

















you are welcome to ride in Argentina anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

LucasARG said:


> some photos of a short ride with my retro-bike, '97 Sunn Xircuit


Nice positioning of the saddle for the win


----------



## Dorf (Apr 2, 2011)

Very cool pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm glad you're enjoying the photos
now more from a place called "El Volcán" in San Luis


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Once drove from .......*

...Las Lenas to Cordoba to catch a flight.....beautiful country!....Is their riding at Las Lenas?.....looks like plenty of riding potential just about everywhere....thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

*Jeff*, as far as I know you can ride only in summer in _Las Leñas_


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Last saturday in Nogolí, San Luis, ARG


































































Riding my retro-bike, _'97 Sunn Xircuit_


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

more pics of a beautiful day with friends

























Shinning!!!
















going up...
















taking a break, after a great ride
















We drank beer, wine and grab a bite


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Last saturday, *Potrero de los Funes, San Luis*
3 pics going uphill
























My bike sunbathing
































This singletrack is part of the circuit in which took place the 2009 XC Argentinian Cup








it's very hard as you can see
















finally going home...

















Cheers


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Some crappy pics of my new ride, a steel _RCZ Race 853_










































































Finally...









Cheers


----------



## chiva (Oct 13, 2010)

La tierra en los fotos aparece lo mismo que Arizona donde yo vivo. Wow. Very nice!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pics! Thanks.

Now there is another country I need to get to to ride in.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

I have family in Mar del Plata. Viewing your pics i'm considering to visit them


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

Tim-H said:


> Who else came in here hoping to see some ladies?


I will admit, meeeee. But I have to say that looks like some beautiful country to ride through.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

petry said:


> The output was extended for several kilometers between rooms, until we hit the road and return to La Falda, the town next to where we rented a house.
> The third picture is the most typical food in Argentina. Any calorie has been able to lower the output is quickly retrieved!


Espectacular lugar! Parece Lavalleja acá en Uruguay y lo del primer post parece Moab en Utah. Que lo pario que ganas de andar!
Excelente :thumbsup:

Si andan por Uruguay visiten este foro: mtb.com.uy : Mountain Bike Uruguay - Índice y les mostramos buenos lugares.


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

BTW.........do you use an impact resistant camera? Or something to protect it?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. It looks like so much fun down there.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

A couple a pictures from my last ride in San Luis


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Riding my "new" (recently finished) _Kona Kilauea_ in Ullum, San Juan


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

more...


----------



## noobknoby (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! Awesomeness....thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are some pics of last weekend...meanwhile I'm getting ready for today ride


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Last weekend in San Juan


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

last 2


----------



## chiva (Oct 13, 2010)

Aparece como Arizona en los estados unidos.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Singlespeed


----------



## KProst729 (May 3, 2012)

bump! Biking in an environment like this is on my bucket list.


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

Buenas noches a todos! Escribo en español, porque mi ingles es tan malo que tengo miedo que intenten arrancarse los ojos.
Estas fotos fueron sacadas en Ullum, en una zona donde hubo vias de tren.


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

Tambien en la zona de Ullum, que tiene mil y un senderos.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Gracias Petry, me gusto Argentina!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks like some great rides over there!


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

Una salida con lluvia, algo muy raro aca!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Hermosa!*

Por eso, la llaman La Bella Del Sur! Como La extrano!

Me encantaria volver a visitar todos partes de Argentina. Pase 2 anos en las provincias de Santa Fe y Entre Rios.

Ojala algun puedo volver con mi bicicleta!

Gracias por compartir la belleza de tu pais!

frog


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Love it! I'll trade some Arizona rides with yours! awesome. I've been to South America once, (Brazil).


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

Indeed, Arizona its similar to San Juan

Riding SSolo 
















































































San Juan is a great place for MTB

Just take a flight straight to Argentina, everyone will be very welcome


----------



## Johan_Eickmeyer (May 7, 2012)

What a unique environment! Thanks for posting those photos!


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

more singlespeed


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Lucas - I've been asked to go to Argentina by Tourism Argentina.

The areas to ride are Bariloche and the San Martin de los Andes areas in the Argentine Alps.

- Two weeks for these two areas enough time?

- I gather from friends who've been there before for photoshoots that the riding there is more of the rocky hiking-type trails rather than purpose built smooth bike trails. I don't have a problem with either but just wanted to get an idea of what to expect

- Looks to me like San Juan is quite a bit further N than Bariloche. How different is it climate and mountains/scenery wise? It looks very desert-like


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

*LeeL* I've never visited Bariloche with a bike, but it is in my _"Things To Do"_ list
You can try to contact *PissedOffCil* who visited Bariloche a couple of years ago. I've being told that it's a great place to ride. On the summer season, for a couple of years now, some people manage to build a bike park in the Cerro Catedral. San Martín de los Andes is very close to Bariloche.
I think than in two weeks you can have a lot of fun, and if it is not enough you can always come back.
Bariloche and San Juan are very different indeed, a cool Mediterranean climate (which grades to an alpine subpolar oceanic climate at higher altitudes) vs. continental semi-desert, and the distance between them is more than 600 miles (in straight line, more than 800 miles if you choose to drive or take a bus) Nevertheless San Juan it's one of the greatest places to ride MTB, it has a lot of different scenarios you can explore.
When are you planing to visit Argentina?
Cheers

ps: Argentina don't have Alps... the mountain range is called the Andes :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Gotcha on the Andes. I'm going to do more looking. Tourism Argentina is trying to convince us in Feb/March but that's my ski season and I'm reluctant to give that up.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hermoso! A ver cuando pueda me hago una escapada hasta allá! Tengo pendiente el cruce de la cordillera todavía, pero ir desde Uruguay es un poco más lejos jeje.

Saludos!


----------



## sehel (Aug 29, 2012)

Espectaculares fotos, parece que los desniveles son de cuidado


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

Exellent thread!
lots of SANRAFAELINOS over here! coterraneos by the way-.
hermosas fotos y keep 'em comming
saludos


----------



## tarzanudo (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola! Que buenas fotos q pones, como me gusta el paisaje cordillerano para andar, Estamos cerca, soy de Mendoza, tendria q ir a darme una vuelta por alla! Saludos


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm back with some singletrack


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos! Argentina is a place that is in the books for my family to visit. I will definitely keep these places in mind when we travel over there! Thank you!


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

Despues de tanto tiempo, vuelvo a dejar una pequeña seleccion de fotos. Un saludo!


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

Algunas mas. Todas corresponden al 2013 y 2014.


----------



## petry (Sep 25, 2009)

New pictures!


----------

